

Spam blacklisting should be done at server side - dknight
http://intosimple.blogspot.com/2011/01/search-engine-blacklisting-extension.html
Spam blacklisting of search results should done at server side. It can be an optional feature like "instant".
======
vyrotek
Why? Your article say no more than the title.

